
Secret Raises $10M At A $50M Valuation - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/09/shh-secret-raises-10m-at-a-50m-valuation/
======
kartikkumar
What's with this wave of "everything I say or do has to be secret"? I thought
SnapChat itself was somewhat an interesting case study of how we've somehow
jumped onto this strange bandwagon. Not really sure I get the point of apps
like this, but that just might be my lack of vision.

~~~
minimaxir
A) SnapChat was valued at $3B, making them rich (in theory).

B) SnapChat's reason for success is its value proposition of secrecy, via
ephmerality.

C) Startup founders want to be rich.

D) Therefore, startup founders will make an app based on secrecy.

Whether lemma B is actually true is what VCs are gambling upon.

~~~
logicallee
Or,

A) SnapChat was valued at $3B, making them rich (in theory).

B) SnapChat's reason for _that valuation_ is that _investors believed in_ the
value proposition of secrecy, via ephmerality.

C) Startup founders want to be rich.

D) Therefore, startup founders will make an app based on _what investors
currently believe in_

------
FireBeyond
So they have some money now...

Countdown to lawsuit wanting revelation of information, and / or damages
starting ... now.

------
andrewhillman
Is this "anonymous/ephemeral network" trend a fad like group buying platforms
were a couple of years ago?

------
bapi
It seems that Secret.ly financial infos are not as secret as the messages
inside the app.

